# Do you recognise this router?



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

I've been contacted about possibly repairing an old Stanley GB router, an H.267 model like the one in this advert:










The router in question is probably about 40 years old and was manufactured by Stanley at their GB plant in Workington, so it doesn't quite match the American models. Can anyone tell me if there was a US model directly equivalenty to the H.267 and if so what it was called. secondly, are any spares still available for this model, or do working examples ever come up on eBay in the USA

Thanks in advance

Phil


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Phil, I will get on the phone with Bosch when they open and see what if anything is available.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Mike said:


> Phil, I will get on the phone with Bosch when they open and see what if anything is available.


Hi Mike

Thanks for that. Bosch in the UK have never held parts for the old Stanley range and so can't help on this one. there were also some minor differences between USA and UK production, other than voltages, but stuff like brushes, bearings and collets were identical

Regards

Phil


----------



## Wood Chip (Apr 10, 2011)

*I've got something close*

Hi Phil,
A friend, a retired machinist, recently gave me a Stanley "Handyman" Type GA Model H235 (aka R2D2 after the Star Wars robot).








It appears your H267 is an updated version of the H235. I had to replace the cord and brushes but those are generic items. If you can get the parts you need from Bosch, eBay or wherever, it'll be well worth it. I love this little gem! 

Gary


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Beautiful restoration, Gary!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Phil, I talked to the head of Bosch tech support today and no joy on the router. They will try digging through the paper archives but Stanley did not keep good records or pass them on. I tried.


----------



## DBateman (Feb 24, 2012)

Phil, kiaya611 posted a request a while back "Need help with dating Powr-Kraft Router". I replied with an attachment for a similiar kit made by Stanley. Look at the last reply (Hustler) and it has a link to a PDF file of the manuals I submitted. It states "The GA-H280 Router Guide attaches to the GA-279 Base of the H264 and H267 Routers". My motor is an H-258A, which is similiar, but this file may help you.


----------



## Wood Chip (Apr 10, 2011)

DaninVan said:


> Beautiful restoration, Gary!


Thanks, but that's not mine (I wish!). Instead of photographing mine, I just grabbed a pic off the web. But you're right... that's a beauty!


----------



## JCJCJC (May 15, 2012)

Phil - you ought to be able to successfully rebuild it using general engineering components and services available anywhere, without necessarily getting original manufacturers's parts. Electric motors can be rewound in extreme cases where the armature might be bad etc, but things like bearings and brushes are generic and are readily available. There are tiny reference numbers on bearings that will enable you to source replacements without resort to Stanley - I rebuilt an Elu router and a Hitachi tablesaw lately on that basis. The blade shaft bearing on the Hitachi saw was a common washing machine bearing in fact.


----------



## RamiNoach (Mar 17, 2016)

Phil P said:


> I've been contacted about possibly repairing an old Stanley GB router, an H.267 model like the one in this advert:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello guys,
I have the same H267 Machine and it hadn't worked for long, I only remember how I enjoyed it when it did. 
Now I only need to replace to tower lock screw (the one locking the router to its tower after making the fine tuning adjustments), 
The nut is a 1" thread but I couldn't address what type of thread it might be - NC and NF as well as FC would not fit.
Does anyone have a drawing or further data for me to machine that part? I would much appreciate using that tool again.
Kind regards Rami Noach at [email[/email]


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Welcome Rami to the forums...
can you post a picture of the locking screw/mechanism..
you can do this from the computer you are posting from..

FWIW..
it's not such good idea to post your email address...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Rami and welcome. I'm sorry but we have a policy of not allowing people to post their email addresses on the open forum as a security measure for your protection. Any member with 10 posts or more can use our private messaging system so most of our membership will be able to message you. As Stick pointed out you are able to post pictures from your own hard drive. If you need help doing that just post that and one of us will help you.

Have you tried metric threads?


----------

